# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month February 2011 (we skipped January)

## John Clare

(We actually ended up making this the February competition)

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your          photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of     the      month for January 2011! Please only enter a photo you own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if it is prepared  from    a photo -  please no     collages or modifications from the  original    photo beyond  overall     color/contrast correction,  sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust     removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Milo

First up!  :Big Grin: 

_Megophrys nasuta_, Malayan Horned Frog.


A small male.

Regards,
Milo.

----------


## JBear

Here is one more try with my Tincs!

D. tinctorius (Suriname Cobalt):

JBear

----------


## s6t6nic6l

My oriental fire belly toads planning their escape!!!

----------


## Emma Louise

My African Clawed Frogs in amplexus. I know it probably doesnt compare to the more exotic frogs and the awsome photography there usually is on here but thought id give it a shot. I thought i would use this photo to enter for january as it symbolises a new start just liek the new year.

----------


## Tony

_Cruziohyla calcarifer_

----------


## rcteem

Ranitomeya Lamasi (Highland)- Standard Lamasi

----------


## pez

Dendropsophus phlebodes

----------


## John Clare

I don't usually enter this competition but this one is an exception!

_Dendrobates tinctorius_, "Matécho" race

----------


## rcteem

> I don't usually enter this competition but this one is an exception!
> 
> _Dendrobates tinctorius_, "Matécho" race


Is this your new one or from Scott's???

----------


## KennyDB

Oophaga pumilio 'Bastimentos-race'

----------


## John Clare

> Is this your new one or from Scott's???


Sure is.

----------


## Jace

*Western Toad, Bufo boreas.*

----------


## JBear

Not a new entry, just a new display method... I hope this is ok...



JBear

----------


## John911

Leptopeltis uluguruensis

----------



----------


## BrittanyLynn

My name is Brittany. This is one of my fire bellied toads.

----------


## lnaminneci

Just had to say some Great Photos out there guys!!   :Big Applause: 

Keep 'em comin'..... :Frog Smile: 


~Lesley

----------


## rach

cutie. PEEKA BOO.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Going to be my first try  :Big Grin: 
I think my O.pumilio "almirante" would be up to the challenge.

Altough...... beautifull frog that calcarifer  :Frog Surprise: 
Over in Europe the Cruziohyla is not that seldom seen.
Prizes on calcarifer are outrageous and don't think i will ever see crasdepodus with a hobbyist around here.
Any breeding succes already????

----------


## Don

Just reading the news

----------


## Myles

just thought i would enter my pac this is my favorite pic :Big Grin:

----------


## BrittanyLynn

> Just reading the news


Haha nice one!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony

> Altough...... beautifull frog that calcarifer 
> Over in Europe the Cruziohyla is not that seldom seen.
> Prizes on calcarifer are outrageous and don't think i will ever see crasdepodus with a hobbyist around here.
> Any breeding succes already????


Thanks for the compliment. They are a very rare frog over here too and set me back a few dollars.  :Big Grin:  I just received them this month and they are less than half grown, it will probably be a year before they are ready to breed.

----------


## GeoFrog

Alytes muletensis

----------


## jackdogga

One of My whites tree frogs. name- Truck

----------


## Trip

Maurice looking fat while I overhaul his terrarium.

----------


## Lamb

Casque headed treefrogs (_Triprion petasatus_) in amplexus. Taken in Tikal, Guatemala.

----------


## Thomas

If black and whites count, here is my favorite one of my _Phyllomedusa sauvagii_ so far.

----------


## Wantrootbeer

Here is my boy :P

Red eye tree frog (Agalychnis callidryas)

He is very photogenic :P

----------


## Animalnstinct

Really nice photos everyone!  

Trip your photo puts a big smile on my face showing off your little guys buddha belly! Adorable photo! 

Thought I would add my only decent picture of any of my frogs. It's Appa, my biggest pacman.

----------


## clownonfire

Here's mine for January!

Leptopelis vermiculatus

----------

